# TITAN HEALTHCARE review?



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone tried this lab? how do you rate it?? any good¿

it has it's anticounterfit code...etc....


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

It supposed to be indian but it's **** made in East Europe. I got only bad reviews (fever, abscesses etc etc..)


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

lukeclarity said:


> It supposed to be indian but it's **** made in East Europe. I got only bad reviews (fever, abscesses etc etc..)


Your experience ? I'll stick to AP then....


----------



## lukeclarity (Oct 25, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Your experience ? I'll stick to AP then....


Yes, experiences of my dear friends, so I can say from personal experience.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Was offered this, yes it does come from Eastern Europe lukeclarity is correct on that, I gave it a miss 6 sense


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

I heard from two bodybuilders that competed with me in Prague last year that they were offered for free this brand and got infected from Boldenone and Sustanon. One had to go into surgery on shoulder abscess. Its from the very same group that sells the counterfeited Omnitrope/Hygetropin/Genotropin filling them with Insulin. This is not only counterfeiting, its attempt murder and I'm not kidding. Getting a whole body septicemia from contaminated injectables its easy or dying from a hypoglycemic shock.

the only reason people try to push brands like Titan healthcare, Bioniche or Biosira is because they are dirty cheap, buy one amps at 1 euro and sell it for 2 euro, 100% return on investment.


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

wish i read this before sticking 4 amps in my **** :-/


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

SvenPowerH said:


> I heard from two bodybuilders that competed with me in Prague last year that they were offered for free this brand and got infected from Boldenone and Sustanon. One had to go into surgery on shoulder abscess. Its from the very same group that sells the counterfeited Omnitrope/Hygetropin/Genotropin filling them with Insulin. This is not only counterfeiting, its attempt murder and I'm not kidding. Getting a whole body septicemia from contaminated injectables its easy or dying from a hypoglycemic shock.
> 
> the only reason people try to push brands like Titan healthcare, Bioniche or Biosira is because they are dirty cheap, buy one amps at 1 euro and sell it for 2 euro, 100% return on investment.


any idea which gen theyre counterfitting?


----------



## sunny667 (May 27, 2014)

CMC1314 said:


> wish i read this before sticking 4 amps in my **** :-/


i use Titan test c and Deca. it works Fine.


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

sunny667 said:


> i use Titan test c and Deca. it works Fine.


Did you feel like crap first few jabs mate ?


----------



## sunny667 (May 27, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Titan healthcare is a trt clinic in the US run by a VERY experiences Greek doctor. I do not know anything about the UGL but I doubt it is from him as he is minted and is literaly rolling round in cash.

Prolly some bathtub ugl. I would avoid.


----------

